
Ask HN: Should all devops know how to fizzbuzz - 3minus1
I believe fizzbuzz (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Fizz_buzz#Programming_interviews) should be dead simple to anyone who claims proficiency in coding or &quot;scripting.&quot; Should it be a deal-breaker if a devops candidate struggles?<p>By devops I&#x27;m talking about someone who does things like automation (chef or puppet), cloud administration (AWS), configuring software (db, webserver), and troubleshooting some networking issues.
======
angersock
Would you feel comfortable hiring somebody for automation who cannot provision
a fleet of servers where every third server has a Cassandra node and every
fifth server has a Redis instance?

~~~
3minus1
that's a essentially the same question, but also a ridiculous scenario that
would never occur. what's your point

~~~
benologist
He applied fizzbuzz to a work scenario... maybe it's not very important in
practice?

------
BentFranklin
"Everyone" knows of it, so if you don't you are not part of "everyone". That
would not look good.

~~~
3minus1
well all the people I've asked in real life have never heard it and struggled.

------
benologist
Your link calls fizzbuzz "a word game for children"... so probably not a
useful criteria by itself.

~~~
3minus1
scroll down to here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fizz_buzz#Programming_intervie...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fizz_buzz#Programming_interviews)

edit: I fixed the OP

~~~
benologist
Lots of questions are used to probe for math and problem solving ability...
but why would it be effective if it was the only question?

------
dbroberson
Yes.

